# Flemish Giant



## bunnylover78642

*Sr. Bucks *- 8 months of age and over, weight 13 lbs or over.

*Sr. Does* - 8 months of age and over, weight 14 lbs or over

*Int. Bucks &amp; Does* - 6-8 months of age

*Jr. Bucks &amp; Does* - under 6 months of age. Min weight 6 1/2 lbs.

*Varieties*: Black, blue, fawn, light gray, sandy, steel gray, white

*National Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders, Inc*



Secretary/Treasurer

*Judith (Judie) Welch*

1460 McGill Hollow Road

Linden, PA 17744-7722

(570) 321-1013



email: [email protected]

http://www.nffgrb.com/

PICTURE FROM http://www.journeyhomerabbitry.com/


----------



## katt

thought i would add a photo of my old flemish giant buck, bruno (light grey)


----------



## cowgirlup9

This is the doe I just bought. She's a harlequin.


----------



## BlueGiants

Senior White Flemish Giant Doe - Iberia's Waikiki - 18.7 lbs @ 11 months

Judges Comments @ Cortland Specialty (9/8/07): Excellent Bone, Excellent head/ears, Excellent shoulders, loin and hips, Excellent rise, Coat could be a bit whiter, Coat is broken and open but showsvery gooddensity. Place 1st in class, BOV.


----------

